# MBTI Stereotypes We Hate And Would Like To Get Rid Of



## Synthesised (Aug 11, 2015)

'People with a preference for thinking have no feelings'.

Bullshit. People with a preference for T have been some of the most human individuals I've ever encountered. My own relationship with my feelings may be somewhat cack-handed, but I'm not cold. Just because I don't go around shitting rainbows everywhere, it doesn't mean that I'm some kind of robot. 

I've derived great entertainment from watching some blatantly disgruntled Fs posting in the xNTJ forums, for example. "THIS IS NOT LOGICAL. I HAVE NO FEELS. I'M SO COLD AND CALCULATING! YOUR PROBLEMS MEAN NOTHING TO ME."

Fuck off, honestly.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

The biggest one I think is confusing Fe with compassion. Fe is a way to analyze things, not a way to live life. Combining compassion and Fe is obviously powerful, but they are not interchangeable labels.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

FlaviaGemina said:


> The socionics definition of Fe is way better. In socionics part of Fe is "espressing enthusiasm". I think one of the main differences between Fe and Fi is that Fe types prefer to only share positive emotions because they don't want to create a negative atmosphere and burden others with their problems. It can be quite hilarious. A friend of mine ran a meet-up that was basically a group therapy and all the Fe-ers would refuse to speak about their problems, saying that they don't want to take up the groups time. LOL, this was one of the best opportunities they'll ever have to talk about their problems and they didn't want to because according to them "it's not what you do in a group."


To be honest I haven't taken the time to read about socionics. And yeah, this is pretty much me, I don't like to talk about my problems to people, I feel like I'm bothering them or something. Even when I used to go to the psychologist, I would feel so uncomfortable with sharing.



> Do you find that you also do not express positive emotions, e.g. you do not talk about your likes and interests?


I LOVE talking about my interests. Sometimes I even exaggerate lol. When I first get into something and I'm discovering it, I can't shut up about it. For instance, when I was beginning to learn German, all I could talk about was the German language. "Hey, this new German word I learned is so cool" "Look at this word" "I understood some words from a German TV show!" "Did you know that in German people talk like this..." and so on.

What I find difficult is to express my feelings I have towards someone. I don't tell my family and friends I love them. I don't hug them -- hell, I hate hugging, it feels awkward. I don't tell my friends how beautiful and amazing they are. I don't tell my parents how I'm grateful for them taking care of me. And if I do one of these things, I feel so uncomfortable. It's just embarrassing to talk about this to people. People say ISFJs don't have trouble expressing their feelings towards others, but it is a big trouble to me.


----------



## what_if (Nov 28, 2015)

ENTPs don't (necessarily) like to argue just for the sake of having another opinion and stirring things up, we actually like to consider all the different outcomes/point of views and really understanding the underlying issue, so that we can come up with a sustainable solution for the future.

Our aim is not to be a pain in the ass, we actually like the process of brainstorming and understanding the whole picture.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> People need to stop saying ISTJs are cold, boring and "robots". I know a few ISTJs, including my dad, and they can be very funny when they want to, and very sentimental as well. ISTJs are honestly one of my favourite types, because they're so dedicated in what they do it inspires me to be a more responsible person.


That is SO true. If you meet my mom and she cracks a few jokes with you, you wouldn't think she's ISTJ, but she _is_! And even though she can get really mad at me because she nags me to do stuff that i don't feel like doing, she does set a great example to be responsible, and i'm learning from her despite being unable to pay attention. Thanks to her and a few other responsible people around me, i am now actually getting my homework done!

That's right. I'm an ADHD ESFJ, and I EXIST. Not all SJs are robots - i can never pay attention, my mom would make an excellent critic who throws in jokes and puns at just the right time, and _any_ SJ, i'm saying ANY of you at all who are reading this, ANY of you know that you _are not_ a boring robot. We have to be serious at work, but hey, who said we can't be fun, too?



> _Stop saying sensors are stupid and can't have a nice conversation._ Oh the amount of intuitives who labels every "stupid" person as a sensor. "He only talks about cars and women, he must be a sensor" "She only talks about parties and makeup, she must me a sensor". NOPE. I'm a sensor and I LOVE deep conversation, I love hearing your opinion on different topics, I enjoy discussing theories.


Exactly! I have this friend who's ENFP, and she talks about parties and hair products and Starbucks, and SHE IS AN INTUITIVE. Meanwhile, there's this other ISFJ friend who can talk about VERY deep and meaningful stuff when she trusts you. Sensors are not stupid! I just hate it when i read all those biased claims online about how we can't see abstract meaning. I'll say this on behalf of all Sensors:

We may not seem all that abstract, but we can understand it.
It's just that we prefer to focus on what happened today, rather than what might happen in 40 years' time.
Don't assume that you're smarter than us, Intuitives.
We may not be that easily open to as many perspectives as you,
And you may not be that good at remembering when to eat as us,
But every type has its flaws,
And ours do not make us STUPID.

In other words, Beatriz, i love your post and i couldn't agree more roud:


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

That INFPs are on the verge of suicide. Or at the very least, are self loathing. 

I love me.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Stop stereotyping stereotypes.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Eh but what if I genuinely can think of at least 50% of your list applying to those I know. 

I recognize not to actually assume every type is the stereotype and can see the functions before the stereotyped behavior. BUT alot of stereotypes do actually apply even if they are exaggerated or spoofed. 

Lol my ESFP sis always does actually have a thing of pixy sticks in her purse and by her bed side (true story) she is on a sugar high minimum 24/7. I did not type her ESFP because of her behavior, her behavior is because shes an ESFP gone insane. For the record I know far more grounded and responsible SFPs too. 

Shrugs just saying I know that ESTPs are considered arrogant, cocky, dense, & jocks. Guess what I can be flighty, spacey, coordinated, & a lil prick at times. If I can own my bad stereotype why cant some of you? Yes some of these things actually apply hence the stereotype.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

MBTI is making personalities out of four damn letters. Get rid of the stereotyping and _there'll be nothing left_​. Lol.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Associating a type with any set of political/social/religious/philosophical/cultural/etc views is annoying. Dismissing someone as having a "good" type because their views are "bad" is total BS.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

The Nameless Composer said:


> That INFPs/Fi-doms are all easily offended little unicorns without a backbone...Fi is probably the most powerful function when utilised or aroused. And it means an internal system of values, not just being emotional or sensitive.


I agree. Fi is really strong I think. Fe may seem more obviously useful but Fi is has this incredible grace and strength when dealing with things like negative outside influences etc. So it is actually very useful and I think Fe users are actually more sensitive. They can both be sensitive in different ways but at least from the perspective of someone with inferior Fe, Fi seems very strong to me. It is good at dealing with things and preserving itself (with no external influence to make itself feel better). It is certainly beneficial for the Fi user but can also be inspiring to others in a quiet, graceful, subtle but nice way. So indirectly it is less selfish than people may see it in a way. It has its flaws like any function but I think Fi is an underrated function.

Which leads me on to me next point which is why is Fe when combined with Ni seen as being better than other types. Why are the stereotypes for XNFJ so positive and the stereotypes for all other types are bad?

The stereotypes about INTP which annoy me the most are; INTP's have poor hygiene, don't any interest in style or aesthetics, aren't emotional or interested in emotional matters, don't keep things clean and tidy. I am the absolute complete opposite of all those things...

Also, I really don't like the stereotypes of ISTJ as being boring, humourless etc. ISTJ's have been some of my favourite people I've ever met. They are some of the nicest, smartest, open minded, inquisitive and sometimes funny (or at least with a great sense of humour) people I have ever met.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

The Nameless Composer said:


> That INFPs/Fi-doms are all easily offended little unicorns without a backbone...Fi is probably the most powerful function when utilised or aroused. And it means an internal system of values, not just being emotional or sensitive.


I agree with this! Fi is my supporting function, and even though I am hyper emotional Im definitely NOT easily offended, and if someone attacks my beliefs I WILL stand up for them


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

The stereotype that all Feelers are impulsive and full of irrational, emotion based decisions. In reality it's just a way to describe a thinking process, the thing is that Feelers (and developed Thinkers too) realize that there is more to life than just numbers, and take people's feelings into account when making decisions. Besides, there are plenty of Thinkers that are not exactly the models of rationality. The presidential candidates this year are mostly T's, but once you hear their beliefs, they make even the most irrational xxFPs in the world seem like Friedrich Nietzsche in comparison


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

JacksonHeights said:


> I agree with this! Fi is my supporting function, and even though I am hyper emotional Im definitely NOT easily offended, and if someone attacks my beliefs I WILL stand up for them


Isn't the need to stand up for your beliefs so passionately often part of that though? haha. Well obviously we can respond in differently ways, being mature about it frankly stating our position, or being defensive and combative.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

JacksonHeights said:


> The stereotype that all Feelers are impulsive and full of irrational, emotion based decisions. In reality it's just a way to describe a thinking process, the thing is that Feelers (and developed Thinkers too) realize that there is more to life than just numbers, and take people's feelings into account when making decisions. Besides, there are plenty of Thinkers that are not exactly the models of rationality. The presidential candidates this year are mostly T's, but once you hear their beliefs, they make even the most irrational xxFPs in the world seem like Friedrich Nietzsche in comparison


We're all (almost all) feeling beings with emotion. Without feeling, life would be pointless, we'd be like robotic automatons, so the idea of dismissing emotion/feelings is in itself sort of irrational when you think about it. Thinking and feeling go together, and are inseparable. Denying emotions etc is like cutting off one of your legs. They also have their own system of logic, you just have to understand it - nay, they are part of the greater 'logical' framework, in terms of meta-logic though not a narrowly defined idea of logic. I don't think feelings etc are irrational etc, they only seem irrational because you don't know their root cause. The brain has a way of letting you know what's wrong. That's not to say every emotion is necessarily helpful or 'healthy', but it's there, and it has some purpose. I think everything has an ultimate purpose, is a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> ENTP - the geeks who think they are so cool just because they know their _Call of Duty_ strategies


Lolwat

This stereotype is a thing that exists? That's news to me.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm tired of the stereotype that ENTPs are always debating.


But that one is true.

Prove me wrong. Go on. I dare you.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyway, I think ISTPs have the worst and least accurate stereotypes. They make it sound like you have to be some kind of carpenter/auto mechanic/skateboarder/gunslinger or you can't be one.

It also doesn't make much sense to me when people say that INTx types most often, but potentially any introverted type, are more likely to be socially awkward nerds than any other introverted type. Or that ENxPs are somehow the "most introverted" extroverts when the data in fact shows a very slight correlation between S and introversion, not N and introversion. And P is slightly correlated to extroversion as well. So really, ENxPs - especially ENFPs - should in theory be the _most_ extroverted extroverts, not the least. But really it all exists on a spectrum and depends on the individual anyway. I just hate it whenever anyone takes things that are totally outside the scope of MBTI, or anecdotal things based on one individual they think is a certain type, and tries to tie them to an entire MBTI type. That's where most stupid stereotypes come from.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

INFJs have borderline psychic capabilities. No guyz. No.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTPness said:


> But that one is true.
> 
> Prove me wrong. Go on. I dare you.


:laughing:

The older I get, the more I use debate judiciously/surgically. Far too many people have no idea how to debate, they make use of fallacies and believe they are being logical. People don't even know the original definition of the term _rhetoric_ anymore.


----------



## AhmzLDN (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm tired of the stereotype that ESTJ's just want to be bossy and in control, we don't actually like being bossy or in control, rather we feel the need to be in control, it's part of our "tough love" than when we see something needs doing we just want to make sure it gets done, we feel that a society that is in order gives the platform for just about everything to flourish, we want everyone and everything to fulfil their potential because we love everything and everyone like that, we just want the best for people lol, even though we may seem harsh in our way of showing that. For us, being bossy is a necessary means of making sure our love is ultimately manifested.

You should come for a drink with your ESTJ boss/team leader after work, we play hard the same way we work hard, we do kinda expect you to work hard when it's that time, but when you're not on our watch, we expect you to do everything in your power to enjoy yourself to until YOU are satisfied (lol yes we still have expectations, even in play).

I must say, I'm not a strong S so I sometimes get ENTJ depending on the test


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

AhmzLDN said:


> I'm tired of the stereotype that ESTJ's just want to be bossy and in control, we don't actually like being bossy or in control, rather we feel the need to be in control, it's part of our "tough love" than when we see something needs doing we just want to make sure it gets done, we feel that a society that is in order gives the platform for just about everything to flourish, we want everyone and everything to fulfil their potential because we love everything and everyone like that, we just want the best for people lol, even though we may seem harsh in our way of showing that. For us, being bossy is a necessary means of making sure our love is ultimately manifested.
> 
> You should come for a drink with your ESTJ boss/team leader after work, we play hard the same way we work hard, we do kinda expect you to work hard when it's that time, but when you're not on our watch, we expect you to do everything in your power to enjoy yourself to until YOU are satisfied (lol yes we still have expectations, even in play).


:dry:
Well, us INTJs have a very different attitude. We have contempt for authority and controlling attitudes because we assume we are the best person to manage our selves. We are working hard because we have done our own thinking on what needs to be done to make the business work (INTJs are big picture orientated). We also have high expectations of our managers, they are not entitled to respect and must earn it through competency and an understanding of their business.


----------



## Jarred (Apr 6, 2015)

Coburn said:


> INFJs have borderline psychic capabilities. No guyz. No.


Psychic is a little extreme but we do pick up on things that others are likely to miss.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Jarred said:


> Psychic is a little extreme but we do pick up on things that others are likely to miss.


I know it's a positive stereotype but the fact is it isn't true and it needs to die.


----------



## sun never sets (Jul 11, 2014)

Character or person who plans for the long term or know what they want in his or her life /= XNTJ type

Long term planning isn't exclusive to xNTJ types or even intuitives. A lot of SJs are capable of long term planning, especially xSTJs. I have seen some typing of xSTJ characters or other types as xNTJ because of this assumption. Being a sensor doesn't mean you can't see past your own nose nor does having Te as aux or dominant make you the monopoly on having plans. 

What do you exactly you want to achieve out of the long term plan? Reasons could be for financial wealth to indulge in material or hedonistic pleasures, prestige and recognition, stability, aspiring to be someone you look up to, wanting to help a disadvantage group or fight injustice, further knowledge, etc.

The reasoning, thought processes, values, and the approach in achieving the plan could give a more complete picture of the type than the standalone fact that one has long term plans.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

AhmzLDN said:


> I'm tired of the stereotype that ESTJ's just want to be bossy and in control, we don't actually like being bossy or in control, rather we feel the need to be in control, it's part of our "tough love" than when we see something needs doing we just want to make sure it gets done, we feel that a society that is in order gives the platform for just about everything to flourish, we want everyone and everything to fulfil their potential because we love everything and everyone like that, we just want the best for people lol, even though we may seem harsh in our way of showing that. For us, being bossy is a necessary means of making sure our love is ultimately manifested.
> 
> You should come for a drink with your ESTJ boss/team leader after work, we play hard the same way we work hard, we do kinda expect you to work hard when it's that time, but when you're not on our watch, we expect you to do everything in your power to enjoy yourself to until YOU are satisfied (lol yes we still have expectations, even in play).
> 
> I must say, I'm not a strong S so I sometimes get ENTJ depending on the test


There are definitely some nicer ESTJs that can separate work from play. There was one guy at my summer job who is stereotypical ESTJ constantly giving orders and commands (he's a regular worker, not even the manager!!!) but also does mad "yolo" type things that you wouldn't expect from someone who follows order so much. Outside of work he seems a lot more chill and we usually can talk about working out or something like that. Also there is a girl in my club who might be ESTJ (or maybe an outgoing ISTJ) and outside of group meetings she is actually really nice and Im even guessing she got self esteem issues based on the way she dresses (we joke that she dresses like a "mom"). But then I know some ESTJs who are just as controlling outside of the work environment, which is annoying


----------



## arrowlight (Mar 1, 2015)

I would like to get rid of:
1) intjs don't have emotions
2) sensors are dumb


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

INTPs have a terrible stereotype. Somehow they ended up with the "nerd" label when in my experience all IxxJ types are way nerdier on average.


----------



## Xyzzy (Sep 25, 2015)

Extroverts are always crazy expressive and social even around people they're not comfortable with, vice versa for introverts, sensors are shallow, stuck in their own beliefs, and live 24/7 in the present and past, while intuitive are impractical and ingenious people who know the future and think they're better than sensors, thinkers are stone cold geniuses and feelers are stupid, irrational, and overemotional, and that perceivers are always spontaneous, and can't plan or decide for their life, while judgers always have things decided and scheduled and can't abandon or change their decisions, just to name a few.

Sadly, there can be quite a bit of stereotyping when it comes to the MBTI, especially due to it's popularity, and how it can be misunderstood.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Sensing =/= athletic ability


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the dreaded 'INFJ doorslam" nonsense.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Most of the stereotypes circling temperament and emotional states. 
i.e. : 
INFP : depressed, brooding, etc.
ESxP : happy go lucky, etc.

Things like that. 

And then the whole "INFJ can just _know_ things/ know people/ mystical" and the people who run with that, is just second-hand embarrassment. Never should forget the effects of confirmation bias. You "know" as much as you _don't notice_ missing uffer:


----------



## Bia Fritche (11 mo ago)

Another Lost Cause said:


> The ESFP as crazy, coke-snorting party animal myth is probably the most pernicious. I've always gotten a sense that ESFPs are probably the most misunderstood type. The ones I know act professional and are loyal to their families. I think a lot of these myths are more about maturity vs immaturity than about type.


Thanks a lot for that! I personally really hate when we're treated as some dumb whores just because communication is our cup of tea and our brain works just a bit different from the worshipped "super-organised and overly intelligent" types. And it hurts.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

My ESFP brother has always been a high achiever ever since he was a kid. When I just started learning about MBTI, I thought that he's an ENTJ, or if not ENFP.

Just because (most) ESFPs doesn't write research papers or timebox their tasks to maximum efficiency, doesn't mean that they're not intelligent. From my observations, ESxPs are pretty intelligent in a way that is very different from what the society consider as "intelligence".

They see things as they are (Se/Ni) and can be trusted for pragmatic, reliable insights. Their judgements are quick, yet most of the time they are spot-on. They can also be very creative, but in a different way than Intuitives.

I think they're much better suited for holding high positions or having successful careers than Intuitives, just from the fact that they're more "in the present".

And while we're at it, I've also always felt that Intuitive bias doesn't make sense. I've always believed that the most successful Intuitives are those who have adopted "Sensor" traits, because if they stick to their "Intuitive" traits, they won't be able to be present enough to deliver something impactful. So what makes them special is not their "Intuitiveness", but their adopted "Sensory" traits.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

That INFPs are fully unicorns incapable of dark thoughts and wanting to destroy the world, incapable of holding grudges and incapable of manipulating people. You just don’t want to make me feel ice cold towards you because of what you are and what you’ve done, I do not judge all life and all beliefs equally. When I have made up my mind about something I can surprisingly be a lot more rational and unyielding compared to several T types I know.

Other than that, my way with words (for better or worse), my ability to talk and write eloquently, my strong observations of people and insights into them despite my “live and let live” / “anything goes” facade. The lengths to which I go to help those I care about beyond giving simple affirmation. My lack of fear in traveling to new places and other stuff.

At my core, what surprises people about me is I’m actually a pretty traditional person. I don’t want all that much except to marry, start a family, travel without restrictions and eat, eat eat. I’m a Christian (which apparently isn’t “cool” to some people in this day and age) and a lot of my core values and beliefs are rooted in religion.

I do not believe science and Christianity always conflict, but I will always hold my Christian values over science.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Ewok City said:


> I think they're much better suited for holding high positions or having successful careers than Intuitives, just from the fact that they're more "in the present".





> And while we're at it, I've also always felt that Intuitive bias doesn't make sense.


Trade one bias for another, eh?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

That INFJs are the rarest type - or even more generally that sensors vastly outnumber intuitives, I don't know of any good statistical data for that. It just seems to be a commonly held assumption in the online MBTI spaces.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ENTP's being those extremely sociable Sanguine temperament people, almost every ENTP out there is either a Sanguine or Choleric-Sanguine, or has any form of Sanguine in them, man this Temperament is so overrated.


----------



## MakeItRain (Feb 8, 2017)

"haha INFP cri"

I can't even remember when I last cried


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

That INFPs are fluffy unicorns incapable of anything but love and light. And this is coming from one. If we felt it to be in our advantage, we are surprisingly good at emotional and mental manipulation. We can also be highly and sharply rational and analytical, being even more detached from people / things we don’t see as being in agreement with our personal values than a number of T types I know.

T types being more intelligent or “rational” than F types really has to go. My apathy towards certain stuff would surprise my T friends, but usually it’s something that my Fi has to decide against first.

I also feel like we have to make more of a distinction between Primary and Auxiliary Intuitives / Sensors because I feel before I intuit. In some highly intellectual / abstract circles I would almost appear like I’m not truly using Intuition but just giving highly personalized opinions (which I guess, is largely true).


----------



## Ark Alias (12 mo ago)

I absolutely hate the stereotype that INxP's are incredibly socially awkward, and that INFJ's know what everybody thinks. 

My brother (INTP) is not the most emotional person but he knows how to get along with everyone and keep a conversation going. Sometimes, he is a bit off on social cues. But not all the time.
And myself (INFJ): I don't know what everyone thinks. I know how people feel a lot of the time, and I usually try to get my point across without hurting anyone's feelings. I can't totally tell how they'll react or what they think. It irks me when someone says I can discern what everybody thinks. 

I can't read minds. I'm only human.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Ark Alias said:


> I absolutely hate the stereotype that INxP's are incredibly socially awkward, and that INFJ's know what everybody thinks.
> 
> My brother (INTP) is not the most emotional person but he knows how to get along with everyone and keep a conversation going. Sometimes, he is a bit off on social cues. But not all the time.
> And myself (INFJ): I don't know what everyone thinks. I know how people feel a lot of the time, and I usually try to get my point across without hurting anyone's feelings. I can't totally tell how they'll react or what they think. It irks me when someone says I can discern what everybody thinks.
> ...


Well good

There’s been enough pretend Infj here over the years believing they do read minds 🤣.

I agree with ya about INxPs the two I can think of off my head an INTP friend and my INFP daughter have perfectly fine social skills as far as being able to function in society.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

I wouldn’t say I have bad social skills, there just aren’t many people I can get along with after some time.


----------



## yewduyou (11 mo ago)

That INFJ is only in their head too much.
I think we can work with intricate data just as well as Si dominant


----------

